# XPath Problem



## loadbrain (22. Aug 2007)

Hallo,
fange ganz frisch damit an, folgendes Schnipselchen geht, aber zeigt nichts an, warum?


```
package xpath;

import javax.xml.xpath.XPath;
import javax.xml.xpath.XPathExpressionException;
import javax.xml.xpath.XPathFactory;
import org.xml.sax.InputSource;


public class xpath
{
    
    /**
     * Creates a new instance of xpath
     */
    public xpath()
    {
    }
    
    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        String expression = "/book";
        
        InputSource iSource = null;
        
        try
        {
            iSource = new InputSource("book.xml");
        }
        catch(Exception e)
        {
            e.printStackTrace(System.out);
        }
        
        XPath xpath = XPathFactory.newInstance().newXPath();
        try
        {
            String output = xpath.evaluate(expression, iSource);
            System.out.println("output: " + output);
        }
        catch(XPathExpressionException e)
        {
            e.printStackTrace(System.out);
        }
        catch(Exception e)
        {
            System.out.println(e.toString());
        }
    }
    
}
```

die zugehörige book.xml sieht so aus:


```
<bookstore>
  <book>
    <title id='1'>XPath Tutorial</title>
    <author>Mamun Zaman</author>
    <year>2007</year>
    <price>00.99</price>
  </book>
  <book>
    <title id='2'>AJAX Tutorial</title>
    <author>Charles</author>
    <year>2007</year>
    <price>03.45</price>
  </book>
</bookstore>
```

Danke schon im voraus!


----------



## mikachu (23. Aug 2007)

hm... willst du kurz- oder langnotation von xpath verwenden?

weil dein '/book' ist weder langnotation noch kurznotation...

probier mal:
(langnotation) '//descendant-or-self::book
oder
(kurznotation) '//book'


----------



## loadbrain (23. Aug 2007)

Danke, das ist mir gestern Abend dann auch eingefallen.. .
Geht jetzt!


----------

